# Fallout 3



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

Its coming! What sort of character will your's be? Name some of your favorite features of the game! Gonna get it for 360 or the PC? Got some fan pics thought up or maybe some already done? No hating here.

I'll be getting it for my 360 and its so hard to decide what to make my character, I should be able to do combat pretty well, think I'll focus on speechcraft ... maybe pick up alittle Karma Sutra Master while im at it! Ha. ..sadly I probably will my first time around! Aha, but thats the beauty I found in fallout, you can play the game differently depending on your profession... although I'll have to invest some points in unarmed, Mother loving power-glove~! Hardcore fisting action... oh god. Not right. Not right at all! Oh.. oh ho. Karma Sutra and power glove action.. anyone else vision a pimp? *pimp slapped* 

I have a feeling with all the juicy bits its going to be hard to be good, think I'll be pretty evil, I want to blow up Megaton, ha. I find the whole bounty hunter system a good idea, where you have good guys or bad guys coming after you depending on what you do Karma wise. 

What about you guys?


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 17, 2008)

Nabbing it on PC. Collector's Edition, of course. Given that I loved Oblivion, I'm optimistic. As long as I think of it as a Beth game first, and a Fallout game second, should be fun. Really wish they'd added vehicles and removed fast travel though.


----------



## Geist (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd love to get my hands on the game ever since I saw a demo of it, something not quite right about death via makeshift-bazooka propelled teddy bear.


----------



## Kyoujin (Oct 18, 2008)

Can't wait, got the Collector's Edition for the 360.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

I really don't know if I want it or not yet. All reviews I've seen for it are either rabid faibois/haters that you can't trust or fail to deliver information I want.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 18, 2008)

Fallout 3 would be a good spin-off Fallout-inspired shooter, if it was marketed as one. However, since FO3 is marketed as a sequel to a retrofuturistic isometric turnbased RPG emulating P&P gameplay, it's a failure on multiple levels.

Not to mention that the plot is completely retarded and touted "moral choices" completley irrelevant as you can go from being Hitler's spawn to Gandhi's reincarnation in a matter of minutes by giving water to a few hobos. 

Person who leaked the XBrick FO3 version should be canonized, as he allowed gamers to see what the game actually is, rather than have Beth's bullshit be the only source of information.

And here's a tip people, do yourself a favour and ignore pre-release "reviews", especially exclusives. According to CanardPC, a french magazine, those reviews were done by being given sixteen hours with a copy of the game in a hotel room, and all your screenshots had to be later approved by Beth's PR.

So, in short, pre-release reviews are bullshit.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Fallout 3 would be a good spin-off Fallout-inspired shooter, if it was marketed as one. However, since FO3 is marketed as a sequel to a retrofuturistic isometric turnbased RPG emulating P&P gameplay, it's a failure on multiple levels.
> 
> Not to mention that the plot is completely retarded and touted "moral choices" completley irrelevant as you can go from being Hitler's spawn to Gandhi's reincarnation in a matter of minutes by giving water to a few hobos.
> 
> ...



Games not even out and you've made up your mind. Every post I've seen you make is all biased garbage, complete and total fabricated crap, no positives on any post yet. 

You haven't played, yet you act like you have.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 18, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Games not even out and you've made up your mind. Every post I've seen you make is all biased garbage, complete and total fabricated crap, no positives on any post yet.
> 
> You haven't played, yet you act like you have.



Oh please, "you haven't played yet" is bullshit.

The game's out (kudos to the guy who leaked it), the plot is known, technical flaws are self evident even in official promotional materials, so seriously, if you still think that's not any basis, you should be used as anti-radiation lining instead of lead.


----------



## Teco (Oct 18, 2008)

If you dont like this game why are you here? Trying to ruin our fun or what?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 18, 2008)

What, I can't voice my opinion? 

I understand that having standards is now _passe_ and being a hype-whore is now trendy?


----------



## Teco (Oct 18, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> What, I can't voice my opinion?
> 
> I understand that having standards is now _passe_ and being a hype-whore is now trendy?



No you can not, I made this thread for anti bash of this game which hasnt even come out yet, unless you've stole this game via this leaked version and can actually give a reasonable mark against a feature I'd like it if you didnt post anything in my thread. The basic concept of this game looks like it could provide hours of enjoyment and playability and I'll be the first to admit if I find this game was strayed from its glorious path by flaws and bad developer choices, and I know there will be, this game wont be perfect or great even, but it'll have it moments at the least. But I wont and you shouldnt judge people that can create something that looks as good as it does, nor I or you could do better.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 18, 2008)

I love how people jump on bandwagons of absolute right/wrong and call it an opinion, particularly people who have no idea what they're talking about and/or admit to breaking the law.

Here's the rundown: Either you broke the law or you have no opinion nor basis for the formulation thereof and are riding the wave of evangelists who claim the new Fallout is nothing like the old games and that the end is nigh for all that is sacred and holy in the land of Fallout. If it's the latter, please stop talking. In fact, if it's the former, by all means, I'm sure everyone will want to know your heroic tale of downloading a torrent and being unimpressed with a game that isn't even released yet. Oh, wait.

From what I've seen of screenshots and in-game clips, the game is spot-on with the Fallout universe's quirks, atmosphere, and general feel. Character traits, leveling, stats, etc are all present and accounted for. Are you knocking the game based on the fact that they placed you into a first-person/third-person perspective instead of isometric, and movement and attacks are smoother and faster-paced than the turn-based hex system of yesteryear? The Fallout series has always been about immersion into the quirky post-apocalyptic world that the developers had created, and if you paid attention to the opening cinematics and character interactions of the original games, you might realize that the isometric/turn-based approach might have been a technical limitation of the day rather than a design choice. To be completely honest with you, the genre jump isn't even all that apparent. If you were actually a fan of the franchise, I doubt you'd even care (in fact, I'm sure you bought the spinoffs if you were a fan).

In fact, I hear similar horror reactions from people regarding Halo Wars being an RTS versus an FPS. What about Final Fantasy Tactics and its shift from traditional RPG to the then-underrated turn-based strategy genre?  I was saying the same thing about GTA 3 being a 3D third-person shooter versus the overhead 2D style of the previous games, and look at how _that_ one turned out.

Give the game a chance. It hasn't even been officially released yet and people have been railing into it for months (and for no good reason). If you've already played it, then good for you - I hope you're enjoying it, and if you do, please go buy it when it's released. In the meantime, I'm looking forward to it..

Anyway, back on topic.

I'll probably grab it for the PC, since I prefer it to the 360 for controls and I have a PC powerful enough to outpace my 360. I'll probably build my character for speed if possible. Not sure if I'm going to be good or evil... There's a certain satisfaction with going either route, but detonating a nuke would definitely have quite a lot of satisfaction...


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

That town can go to hell, I'm blowing it up simply because the Nuke actually is rendered to nearly 100% realistic quality. I'm gonna be evil my first time, probably start sniping random people! xP


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice NMA account you got there Mikael


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh my GOD I am sick of NMA fanboys bitching about this game. IT'S NOT FUCKING MADE BY THE ORIGINAL FUCKING DEVELOPER AND IT HAS MORE IN COMMON WITH FUCKING OBLIVION, WE GET IT. Seriously, you guys can all go fuck off and die in a fire. Black Isle is dead and nothing is going to change that. Meanwhile, those of us that actually like Bethsoft's games, despite flaws, can all go have a ball playing Fallout 3 while you guys sit there brooding and hating the game on principal.

Also, to everyone who downloaded the leaked game: fuck you, learn to wait and if you don't feel like paying for something, don't get it. Fuckheads.

And this is for every NMA member: 





			
				TMNT said:
			
		

> I hear if you say NMA into a mirror 3 times a fat nerd makes you play Fallout 2 until you die.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

I download games I feel effy about before purchase, like a actual demo should be it shows how it will run, and what it is actually like, I don't usually play through it all the way before purchasing it if I like it. But I don't ever download a game that's not released or brand new.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 19, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Oh please, "you haven't played yet" is bullshit.



Commas. They're great, aren't they.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 19, 2008)

I find it really hilarious that fat basement nerds (aka furries) are trying to insult me.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay Mr. Grizzly. GRRR!...you better bite a massive chunk of your life you and use it to complain for absolutely no reason about absolutely nothing you know about.


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 19, 2008)

grizzly, you are posting on a furry forum, who did you think would insult you? and the "fat basement nerds" thing is a bit old and stereotypical don't you think?

anyway, my bro is getting it for PS3, so im gonna jump on every second he isnt playing, i just hope its not too much like oblivion, i wasnt a big fan of the character creation, or the weapon handling... my opinion, i know its a good game, but yeah...


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I was the one called a fat basement nerd, so I simply returned the favour.

And yes, it is Oblivion with guns. Thanks to the person who leaked the FO3 review copy for XBrick, some real gameplay footage was seen rather than the touched up drivel Beth tries to shove down gamers' throats.

It never ceases me how jaded hype kiddies can be after they get injected with hype.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha, I can't take you seriously on this. Moderator, on NMA.
Bwahaha, yeah, you're totally not biased or anything, not at all bwahaha.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

Yea right, you should know if you're so intelligent (clearly) that most leaks are not the final.

You simply don't know how to code your way out of bold, let alone any knowledge about a videogame. You just know they types and go by devs. That's not a gamer that's a basement nerd that's too busy to even play a game, just reads reviews on sites that share his negative opinions.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 19, 2008)

CanardPC is their idol at the moment, despite the fact it's French (and needed a tranlation which aren't hard to twist) and reads like it's written by Mr. Joe 'Nerd Rage' Average with a blog.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 19, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yea right, you should know if you're so intelligent (clearly) that most leaks are not the final.
> 
> You simply don't know how to code your way out of bold, let alone any knowledge about a videogame. You just know they types and go by devs. That's not a gamer that's a basement nerd that's too busy to even play a game, just reads reviews on sites that share his negative opinions.



Heh, Internet psychology at it's finest. I really love your pseudo-intellectualism, puts a smile on my face every time I see it. 

Given that the leak was of a finished version done less then a month before release, when there is absolutely no possibility to make any substantial changes to the game, Fallout 3 is a piece of crap as an RPG.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 19, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> You haven't played, yet you act like you have.


He doesn't need to play it. He's from NMA, they don't need to play games.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh gotchya! They just 'know' and trust their own opinions in the safety of the interwebz. :3


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, we tend not to cover our ears and pretend live gameplay streams, that show the game for what it is, don't exist.

I just _love_ how this thread turned into an NMA-hate circlejerk. Having fun? I most certainly am.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

Show me these live gameplay streams that show the game is terrible, come on. Now you're just being a moron, give me a reliable source.

If you can't, then I guess that proves one thing discussed here.


----------



## Teco (Oct 19, 2008)

Lets all ignore this dude.  We shouldnt have even stooped to his level by blessing him with a reply to anything. Back onto the original topic all. I heard someone mention speed.  Aye, speed would definitely  be good for traversing the large world map and getting away from the baddies, ha.. seems everyone is going blow up the nuke huh? Its too much temptation for me too. Maybe I should put in points for the Fatman too. *evil grin*  Oh that will be a fun one.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm I think I'm going to be more accuracy based myself, snipe them all, no need to run.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2008)

If I were gonna play a Fallout game again I'd play a speech-small guns-science character focused more on getting more stuff done with less ammo expended.  (Come on, it's post-apoc, ammunition production has taken a serious dive... cartridges are more precious than gold FFS.)  Later on I'd tag Energy Weapons as a bonus Tag skill.  If I can get a decent medic NPC and a supersledge-swinging thug NPC on my team (with a dog of course.  ALWAYS a dog) I'd be pretty much set.

But does Fallout 3 let me do this? No.

They should have damn well called it Fallout FPS.  But then Beth is good at trying to "fix" things that aren't broken, as the progression of Daggerfall-Morrowind-Oblivion proves.

You console kiddies and such may enjoy this thing, but I was REALLY hoping for a Fallout game that played like the first 2 - more about calculated thought and introspection into one's own morality at times.  This is twitch-twitch-bang-bang*insert token NPC dialogue here*BOOM-the end.



Bokracroc said:


> He doesn't need to play it. He's from NMA, they don't need to play games.



I don't need to tell you how annoying it is when I see people with the attention spans of GNATS waxing ecstatic over every goddamn new release.  A lot of the folks at NMA are really sick of this behavior amongst video gamers, and even more sick of their complacency about the inevitably disappointing truth of their former golden calf being NOT what the developers and publishers promised you or claimed to be selling you.

"OMG THIS NEW GAME IS COMING OUT IT LOOKS SO AWESOME IT IS SO AWESOME *rampant hyperbole*"
*slaps down 50 bucks for the game*
"Hey, this isn't awesome.  *whine* Well, rather than look like I made a substandard purchase, which would point out that I'm a fanboy/mindless drone/tasteless mook I'll find every good point or make one up if need be, to justify paying for this coaster, and I'll go to the mat in its defense if need be!"

It's like a warped, mutated, much more elaborate version of Stockholm Syndrome, but for video games.

People who behave in that manner are the reason mediocrity and bastardization are as prevalent as they are in the video game industry.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> If I were gonna play a Fallout game again I'd play a speech-small guns-science character focused more on getting more stuff done with less ammo expended.  (Come on, it's post-apoc, ammunition production has taken a serious dive... cartridges are more precious than gold FFS.)  Later on I'd tag Energy Weapons as a bonus Tag skill.  If I can get a decent medic NPC and a supersledge-swinging thug NPC on my team (with a dog of course.  ALWAYS a dog) I'd be pretty much set.
> 
> But does Fallout 3 let me do this? No.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

Source. Games not even out yet and your rambling on about opinions and weapons in the game. Links, pics, and reviews. Or it didn't happen.

From sites I can trust.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> From sites I can trust.



Such as...?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 19, 2008)

I love how they all disregarded everything I said and continued to spew random "FUCK THIS GAME, HAHA YOU GUYS WHO AGREE WITH ME ARE AWESOME AND EVERYONE ELSE IS DUMB AND A CONFORMIST" shit. Well, that really shows how mature you guys are. I'm looking forward to the game - No obnoxious "Official Seal of Awesomeness" is going to sway me there.


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 19, 2008)

So far I'm not really seeing compelling arguments against the game. 

Technical issues? Something the rest of the Fallout series had in abundance. 

Oblivion with guns? Oblivion was a great game, made awesome by the modding community. 

My favourite argument is that the game shouldn't be called Fallout 3. Apparently being called Fallout: Subtitle would stop it being the fifth entry in the Fallout franchise. As far as I'm concerned, I can either play Fallout 3 as Beth designed it, or not play Fallout 3. Choice seems pretty easy to me. 

Also, to those who say they're sick of people getting hyped about games: is relentless pessimism about any and all upcoming releases any better?


----------



## KrazFabbit (Oct 19, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Source. Games not even out yet and your rambling on about opinions and weapons in the game. Links, pics, and reviews. Or it didn't happen.
> 
> From sites I can trust.



http://www.ustream.tv/channel/spikemouth69-playing-fallout-3-live there's one stream if he decides to start playing again. (currently isn't playing at the time of this post.)



LordWibble said:


> Also, to those who say they're sick of people getting hyped about games: is relentless pessimism about any and all upcoming releases any better?



Yes. That way if a game is bad there's nothing to be dissapointed about.


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 19, 2008)

KrazFabbit said:


> Yes. That way if a game is bad there's nothing to be disappointed about.



I prefer to look at each game by itself. Turning Point: Fail of Liberty I had pegged as shit form early previews, but those people who just go around going; EVERY GAME SUCKS UNLESS PROVEN OTHERWISE really piss me off. In this particular instance we have a game that's already reviewing well, and is made by a developer with a good track record. I see no reason to go around proclaiming it as crap just because it's different to earlier games _made by a different developer_.


----------



## Teco (Oct 19, 2008)

This isnt a whine about the game thread. 

Yeah, ammo converstion is good, but hot damn if Fallout didnt make me wanna use it, and now I'll really want to! Fatman, man!


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 20, 2008)

KrazFabbit said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/spikemouth69-playing-fallout-3-live there's one stream if he decides to start playing again. (currently isn't playing at the time of this post.)



Sorry man but that link, it don't work. (404 error) So it's not gonna be a source. It's like people who link off to wiki with at the top of the page it states,



> This article or section may contain original research or unverified claims.
> Please improve the article by adding references. See the talk page for details. (August 2008)



I don't think it's gonna matter what it would of showed anyway, ustream.tv is a site I've never heard of, used, or would believe in. It's US only. D:


----------



## Tycho (Oct 20, 2008)

Teco said:


> This isnt a whine about the game thread.
> 
> Yeah, ammo converstion is good, but hot damn if Fallout didnt make me wanna use it, and now I'll really want to! Fatman, man!



The Bozar in FO2 must have been your dream weapon.  That thing (and the Vindicator minigun) chewed through ammo like mad, with spectacular results.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 20, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> long post


Maybe you haven't noticed this:

Bethesda isn't Black Isle.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 20, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> So far I'm not really seeing compelling arguments against the game.
> 
> Technical issues? Something the rest of the Fallout series had in abundance.
> 
> ...



Note: The fact that it has a great modding community does not define it as a good game.

Other than that, I freakin' loved Oblivion.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 20, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Maybe you haven't noticed this:
> 
> Bethesda isn't Black Isle.



Much to my dismay.

Just because they aren't Black Isle doesn't mean they couldn't have kept the series going in the Van Buren direction instead of bending the Fallout series over the desk and donkeypunching it.

Are they within their legal rights to do what they are doing with the Fallout franchise? Yes.  That I can't deny.  But they're still a bunch of pandering console-sluts and for that (and the decline of The Elder Scrolls series IMO) I hate them.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 20, 2008)

NMA is a shithole above shitholes. When I can go to /b/ and have a more thoughtful and open minded discussion about Fallout 3 (Other then being told "This isn't fucking /v/), then space time has twisted in on itself and something is really..REALLY wrong.

Bethesda's biggest mistake trying to pander to the NMA crowd and their ilk, their second was just not openly saying "Fuck NMA." Someone quote Tycho's news posts with his reactions to the NMA crowd when Besthesda first opened the Fallout 3 fourms, now THAT is a awesome post. I await Gabe's comic based on NMA rabid batshit fan reactions to the torrented FO3..once Besthesda gets him and Tycho their official disks.


----------



## Teco (Oct 20, 2008)

Fallout 3 will be the foundation for the future Fallout 4. It is in fact, the new Fallout. It is completely different with its partial foundation still in place, with this, and logical suggestions pointed out respectfully to this new developer, this game shall give us a sample of the future to come, this engine will be tweaked and ungraded on this foundation to give us the next gen vision sometime. Sometime. Until then I'll enjoy this sample. If someone else thinks they can pull off a Fallout masterpiece by their lonesome I'd rather not hear anymore complaints about it except sugesstions. Which no one can give at the moment because no one SHOULD have played this game yet


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 22, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Much to my dismay.
> 
> Just because they aren't Black Isle doesn't mean they couldn't have kept the series going in the Van Buren direction instead of bending the Fallout series over the desk and donkeypunching it.



I think you missed the point.
Bethesda isn't Black Isle. They do things differently to Black Isle. Their style is different to Black Isle. Their production values are different to Black Isle. As much as I loved Black Isle and wish they would somehow come back, Bethesda isn't Black Isle.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 22, 2008)

I am inherently distrustful of Fallout 3. I loved the original Fallout and Fallout 2, but the Elder Scrolls series never managed to grab my attention for more than about 5 minutes. Since Bethesda is making Fallout 3 instead of Black Isle, I have the dreadful feeling it will be too similar to Oblivion and whatnot, and thus turn me off to the game completely.


It definitely will not be a game I will buy without play testing it first. Much to my inner FPS player's dismay, I would have to grab it for the 360 as I do not feel like raping this computer or replacing it.


----------

